# infected belly button piercing :(



## MrsHunipossum

Hi guys

On advice of mw, I changed my normal ring I've had for 10 years to a flexible plastic one about a week ago since then its gone red swollen and pus coming out :'( im just over 28 weeks pregnant.

How has this happened now 10 years after the piercing :( I dont mind if I have to remove it but how should I treat it and should I leave it in until the infection is cleared?? or take it out. And will the infection hurt the baby? I just dont know what to do for best I will ring my GP Monday morning but I want to treat it at home this weekend if possible.

thanks in advance x


----------



## libbylou

Tea tree oil is really good for healing piercing infections.
I don't think the infection would hurt the baby but it's obviously not comfortable for you!


----------



## Maidenet

I'm a body piercer....

Get a camomile tea bag.... Put it in boiled water like your going to make a cup of camomile tea. Wait for it too cool slightly then take the tea bag out. Place it on the piercing until it goes cold then remove. Do it twice a day for a few weeks.
This should reduce any inflammation your having a settle the problem.

Even with plastic it might stay inflammed to be honest as your skin is still going to be tight which is what is causing the problem. xxx


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

If the infection is bad, try something like hydrogen peroxide, it will kill the infection within a matter of days. You just need to be careful of drying the skin out too much if you go down that path though.


----------



## MsLaura

I had this same problem. Had my piercing for 5 years and switched to a plastic maternity bar. It got infected red and puss coming out. I just used alcohol on it twice a day and it cleared up in a few days. It didn't dry it out too much. But the bad part was it would clear up then get infected again because my belly kept stretching and stretching. I eventually took it out hoping it wouldn't close up but with as uncomfortable as I was anyway with pelvic pain and such I said screw it if I have to pierce it again afterwards I will.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

the puss you are seeing is not actuall puss from an infection it is just cloudy secreation. the belly buttons way of lubrication the area. camomile teas bag is a greta suggestion also salt water but sea salt not table salt and tea tree oil if it gets really bad. Mine did this and i just took it out and the hole is still there!


----------



## MrsHunipossum

Thank you all for your replies woke up in agony with it so red and swollen :( will try the chamomile tea bag idea shortly xx


----------



## Jin

I had the exact ame problem and in the end I took mine out as it became so sore where the skin was being stretched. Even though it was a maternity bar I think my body would have rejected it anyway as the piece of skin covering the bar became thinner and thinner as my stomach got bigger.


----------



## WiccanKrista

I have had my piercing for like 10 years and took it out a few months ago (I am currently 38 weeks), and I was messing with the hole the other night and this foul smelling stuff came out, it didn't get irritated or red until after I was messing with it. I cleaned it thoroughly and put jewelry back in to make sure it stays open so it can drain. It seems like the only things that have worked are a hot compress 2-3 times per day, followed by soak with warm saline, and then an application of antibiotic ointment. I tried tea tree oil and it made it much worse actually, so I wouldn't recommend using it. We'll see how it goes...


----------

